
Apple Lisa source code to be released - walterbell
https://twitter.com/6502lane/status/944965691710496769?ref_src=twcamp%5Eshare%7Ctwsrc%5Eios%7Ctwgr%5Eother
======
jwilk
Source:
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/lisalist/aIo6cNu54xM](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/lisalist/aIo6cNu54xM)

------
kpU8efre7r
Ahh, the Lisa. The last great Apple device.

